# Milwaukee Thermoflo Furnace Filter? HELP!



## ur1ofus (Nov 4, 2007)

So I recently moved into a house (I'm renting) and it's getting chilly so time to turn on the furnace but I wanted to replace the furnace filter first.

Went to the basement to look at the beast and jeez I feel dumb 'cause I can't find the filter anywhere!!

It's an OLD Milwaukee Thermoflo Furnace. Model 1203-C11. Serial# 68931.

I just need to know the size of the filter and where it goes! I've looked online for a manual too and come up with nothing. Any help you could give would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome UR1OFUS:
The air filter should be in the return air duct somewhere. It not only protects you but the furnace too.
I have seen them in some peculiar positions. Sometimes there is a 1" wide slit in the return duct right at the furnace and the filter slides out through the slit. Others are in the return air grille like mine. Or it could be anywhere between those two points. Just put on your super-sleuth hat and start looking for a slit or a grille, surely its there somewhere.
Glenn


----------

